# 24 Hour Cover Mock Event! (Cormar Covers: Custom & Premade Cover Design)



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice!  Bookmarked!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

KateDanley said:


> Nice! Bookmarked!


Thank you!


----------



## LanelleH (Jul 4, 2013)

Bookmarked as well, the covers look great!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you so much! Good luck with your writing!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades have just been added! Also, opening sale is still going on with premades and custom covers @ 50% off!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Pretty covers  Wishing you all the best with your designing!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

ClariiY said:


> Pretty covers  Wishing you all the best with your designing!


Aw, thanks! Same to you


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Oooooh! I really hope you still have Monster Inside available because I have the perfect short story for it. Emailing you now.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

NRWick said:


> Oooooh! I really hope you still have Monster Inside available because I have the perfect short story for it. Emailing you now.


Great to hear. The cover is definitely still available!


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

YolyM said:


> Great to hear. The cover is definitely still available!


YEAY, good news! Thanks. Email sent.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades added almost everyday! Also, opening sale still going on, but not for much longer, so hurry before it ends!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New Premades being added everyday! Opening sale will also be coming to an end after this month (August). So, if you haven't taken advantage of this sale better hurry before it ends!










Also, here are the covers I made for Jenna Harte's Valentine Mystery series!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Today's new premades! Don't miss the current sale, because it will be gone soon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

YolyM,

Welcome to KBoards! (Sorry I missed your post when you first made it in July!)[br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades!


----------



## MichaelEgon (Jul 25, 2011)

Great covers. I hope you do well with them.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

Yoly is fantastic to work with!  I got an awesome premade and facebook banner.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I really would love to grab a new cover for my omnibus (the last one in my sig), but since its not romance/etc its darn near impossible. *sigh* Sorry I'll stop ranting now. 

Some great covers there though!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

MichaelEgon said:


> Great covers. I hope you do well with them.


Thank you so much!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Anne Frasier said:


> Yoly is fantastic to work with! I got an awesome premade and facebook banner.


Aw, thank you so much! It was a pleasure working with you


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I really would love to grab a new cover for my omnibus (the last one in my sig), but since its not romance/etc its darn near impossible. *sigh* Sorry I'll stop ranting now.
> 
> Some great covers there though!


Thank you! My custom made covers are currently on sale (but only for this month!), so if you don't want to go through the hassle of looking for a suitable premade I can always design one for you. My custom covers are currently in the range of premade pricing


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

YolyM said:


> Thank you! My custom made covers are currently on sale (but only for this month!), so if you don't want to go through the hassle of looking for a suitable premade I can always design one for you. My custom covers are currently in the range of premade pricing


I'll drop you an email...


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades added!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I just want to say, Yoly made me a new cover for my book. She did a wonderful job and was so easy to work with. I basically told her "I dunno what I want, but this is what the book is about and here's a cover I liked that I saw one day" and BOOM with in hours she had something that we only had to tweak a little. The best part was she cut right through my bad ideas (mostly dealing with fire) and made something good.  

I do not have it up loaded anywhere yet, so cannot link it yet, but in the next 48-hours or so I will be updating my book with it and can link it here then. She even helped me discover a theme that I can use to unify my books - you know like branding or something. 

I think I will be working with her again.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I just want to say, Yoly made me a new cover for my book. She did a wonderful job and was so easy to work with. I basically told her "I dunno what I want, but this is what the book is about and here's a cover I liked that I saw one day" and BOOM with in hours she had something that we only had to tweak a little. The best part was she cut right through my bad ideas (mostly dealing with fire) and made something good.
> 
> I do not have it up loaded anywhere yet, so cannot link it yet, but in the next 48-hours or so I will be updating my book with it and can link it here then. She even helped me discover a theme that I can use to unify my books - you know like branding or something.
> 
> I think I will be working with her again.


Here...


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

love it!!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> I just want to say, Yoly made me a new cover for my book. She did a wonderful job and was so easy to work with. I basically told her "I dunno what I want, but this is what the book is about and here's a cover I liked that I saw one day" and BOOM with in hours she had something that we only had to tweak a little. The best part was she cut right through my bad ideas (mostly dealing with fire) and made something good.
> 
> I do not have it up loaded anywhere yet, so cannot link it yet, but in the next 48-hours or so I will be updating my book with it and can link it here then. She even helped me discover a theme that I can use to unify my books - you know like branding or something.
> 
> I think I will be working with her again.


Thank you so much! Can't wait to work with you again


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades being added everyday! Check out our website for more info!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades being added everyday!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades being added! Check out our affordable prices!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Our full print package includes an ebook cover and a facebook banner! Take advantage of this great deal along with our other affordable prices! Also, new premades being added everyday


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

We are now offering full print premades! You can check some of them out here:










A few new premades that have just been added, as well:


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice. 

Rue


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

ruecole said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Rue


Thank you!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Take a look at our new premades!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Ryan Casey said:


> Recently worked with Cormar Covers for a new crime novel I'm finishing up. Very impressed with the results, as well as the fast turnaround and great customer service. Thank you!


Thanks so much, Ryan!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Right. So. Getting my covers for my serial "Ability" done. VERY happy so far. Highly recommended. 

Edit: Ability's cover is correct now. Thanks, Yoly!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My newest cover - for my 5th novel, due out December 13th, was created by the one, and the only, YOLY!

Here:


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

AngryGames said:


> Right. So. Getting my covers for my serial "Ability" done. VERY happy so far. Highly recommended.
> 
> Edit: Ability's cover is correct now. Thanks, Yoly!


Welcome Travis! Glad you're happy with it


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> My newest cover - for my 5th novel, due out December 13th, was created by the one, and the only, YOLY!
> 
> Here:


Looks great Vincent!


----------



## TiffanyNicole (Jul 28, 2013)

Yoly is a pleasure to work with. She gave me exactly what I was looking for with a super fast turnaround time. Great service and great communication. I'll definitely be contacting her for the next book in the series very soon.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New Premades have been added! Also, the site has been redesigned


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

TiffanyNicole said:


> Yoly is a pleasure to work with. She gave me exactly what I was looking for with a super fast turnaround time. Great service and great communication. I'll definitely be contacting her for the next book in the series very soon.


Thank you so much Tiffany!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Yoly has made three or four of my covers now (can't remember, she's doing one per week on average for me). Satisfied with all of them, and annoying her to make more.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Just a sample of the new premades added this week


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

AngryGames said:


> Yoly has made three or four of my covers now (can't remember, she's doing one per week on average for me). Satisfied with all of them, and annoying her to make more.


Thanks again Travis


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades that have been added:


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yoly,

I think I corrupted you! LOL.   When I first talked with you all your covers were romance/etc... now look at you go!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Yoly,
> 
> I think I corrupted you! LOL.  When I first talked with you all your covers were romance/etc... now look at you go!


Lol too funny! I know, although my romance premade library is still the largest, other genres are catching up fast!


----------



## BridgetHollister (May 19, 2013)

I just hired Yoly to do four covers + a boxed set image. She did a FANTASTIC job! In fact, I've already hired her for a second set.

Great work, Yoly!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

BridgetHollister said:


> I just hired Yoly to do four covers + a boxed set image. She did a FANTASTIC job! In fact, I've already hired her for a second set.
> 
> Great work, Yoly!


Can you show us what she made?


----------



## BridgetHollister (May 19, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Can you show us what she made?


Sorry, it has taken me a couple days to respond. Here are the two I have uploaded out of the four total (and one boxed set).



















She sent me the mock ups for the set I ordered for a second series. I honestly think they are better than the first set. Yoly is definitely talented! 

Bridget


----------



## LanelleH (Jul 4, 2013)

I hired Yoly to do a simple ebook cover and she really blew me away!  She did everything I asked and changed whatever I didn't like, she also listened to all of my suggestions and came up with a gorgeous cover.  I'm so in love with it I'll be soon getting a back and spine made by her, just for it.  Totally worth the money I spent!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

BridgetHollister said:


> She sent me the mock ups for the set I ordered for a second series. I honestly think they are better than the first set. Yoly is definitely talented!
> 
> Bridget


Thanks for the kind words Bridget! Glad you're happy with the covers


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Barbie Hall said:


> I hired Yoly to do a simple ebook cover and she really blew me away! She did everything I asked and changed whatever I didn't like, she also listened to all of my suggestions and came up with a gorgeous cover. I'm so in love with it I'll be soon getting a back and spine made by her, just for it. Totally worth the money I spent!


Thanks so much Barbie  The cover looks so nice in your sig!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Check out the new premades!


----------



## m.a. petterson (Sep 11, 2013)

Yoly created four covers and a boxed set for me.  She was fast, economical and easy to work with.

I haven't put them out yet because I'm still writing them.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

A NEW historical premade section has just been added! Here's a quick peek at some of the new historical designs:


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

MarkP said:


> Yoly created four covers and a boxed set for me. She was fast, economical and easy to work with.
> 
> I haven't put them out yet because I'm still writing them.


Thanks Mark


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Yoly!

I sent a message regarding one of your pre-mades, but I'm not sure if you received it. I used the contact form on your website. Should I try again using just the email address?

Thanks!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

NRWick said:


> Hi Yoly!
> 
> I sent a message regarding one of your pre-mades, but I'm not sure if you received it. I used the contact form on your website. Should I try again using just the email address?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello!

I actually didn't receive it! How odd, but yes, you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Yoly has done all three of my "Ability" covers (the third one will be in my sig as soon as I get it published). Now she's doing the cover for my first 'real' (or debut, whatever) novel. She's also made me a great cover for another full-length novel called "Enforcer" that will be published in February. 

I've used a number of cover artists (as you can see by the variety in my sig, though you can easily distinguish the one I made myself heh), and I keep going back to Yoly as I like what she does, and she's very easy to work with. 

Let's put it this way...you can't annoy her more than I do, and she still accepts work requests from me


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

YolyM said:


> Hello!
> 
> I actually didn't receive it! How odd, but yes, you can reach me at [email protected]


Excellent! I've sent it (with my pen name, Cole Knightly) through normal email.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys! New premades are up. Plus, the portfolio has also been updated!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I can also say she's possibly the most patient person I've had to work with. 

I bet if she had a chainsaw, she'd re-enact the scene from Scarface (with me being tied up in the shower). 

It's a good thing she doesn't have a chainsaw, and doesn't live anywhere near Idaho.


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in and say that I've had a *wonderful* experience working with Yoly. She has by far been the most responsive and patient cover artist I've ever worked for. She branded a 3 book series for me... twice... both within hours of a request. Now she's going back and working on another book as well. 

She did the "Following You" book in my profile pic, along with a boxed set, and my FB banner. I can share her next cover as soon as it's officially announced. I'll just say that it kicks a lot of ass (based on all the feedback I've gotten on it already--even in its mock up state!)


----------



## supergirljen (Jan 22, 2014)

Just bookmarked you! I'll be back for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

supergirljen said:


> Just bookmarked you! I'll be back for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you Travis and Kelly for the kind comments! Glad you guys are happy with everything


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Some new premades that have just been added


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

YolyM said:


> Some new premades that have just been added


ooh, nice fonts!!


----------



## KellyHarper (Jul 29, 2012)

Latest cover Yoly did for me.... I hearts all over it.


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

_If you're ever up at 3am with a crazy idea for a werewolf ménage, Yoly is the one to email...._










When I sent her the email about what I wanted I thought, either she's going to press charges against me or I'm going to get one smokin' hot cover.

She did wind up charging me, but it was _soooo _worth it.


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Some really pretty stuff here, Yoly. Brava!


----------



## Eric Guindon (Jan 6, 2014)

Had a great experience dealing with Cormar Covers. I highly recommend them!
They did the covers for my Confessions of a Monster Hunter books (so far only book 1 is released) and they did a great job.  I will be getting them to redo more of my book covers and recommend you use them for yours as well.

Eric.


----------



## C.A. Bryers (Dec 10, 2013)

Great covers, therefore your site has been dutifully bookmarked for the future!


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Yoly made a beautiful new cover for my fantasy novel and I couldn't be happier. She is talented, quick, patient, and reasonably priced. I urge you to consider her for your next cover! Thank you, Yoly!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Kelly - Really excited about the covers as well!
Viola - Glad it was worth it!  
Sophia - Thank you so much!
Eric - Looking forward to working with you again 
Xina - Thank you lots  for the recommendation


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

C.A. Bryers said:


> Great covers, therefore your site has been dutifully bookmarked for the future!


That's great to hear! Thank you


----------



## Madeline Freeman (Apr 22, 2011)

I just worked with Yoly for the first book in a new series. She is fabulous! Her work is beautiful and she's quick and responsive. I will work with her again and recommend her without reservation!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Madeline Freeman said:


> I just worked with Yoly for the first book in a new series. She is fabulous! Her work is beautiful and she's quick and responsive. I will work with her again and recommend her without reservation!


Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

UPDATE: We have just included "The Discount Box" to our site. A special page where premade covers are half off and as low as $18 dollars! Check it out here:
http://cormarcovers.wix.com/cormarcovers#!discount-box/ckwu


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Some new premades just added! Don't forget to check out our "Discount Box" with covers as low as $18 dollars!


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Bookmarked - there are so many I like, I'll have to get to you soon!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

I can't even remember how many covers Yoly has done for me.

full print jacket for my newest novel:
http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/cormarcovers/media/enforcerfullmock_zpsa3183c47.png.html

Highly recommended.


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

I've been slacking on the bumps, Yoly does all of my covers and they are fantastical.


----------



## D.L. Shutter (Jul 9, 2011)

Viola

I think your covers are fantastic BTW! I've been reading your series too, very well done! Normally I stay FAR away from anything with werewolves these days but considering how wildly popular the sub-genre is on the erotica side I figured I should have a look. Enjoying the series so far.


----------



## I Give Up (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## RMercer (Mar 1, 2014)

These are so good, they make me want to write books based on the covers lol! You're really talented, and I'm really excited about this discount section, as I couldn't afford your other prices.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

I had many of my covers done or redone recently. I'm very happy with the results and workmanship. I certainly will be back for some more, Yoly!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

New premades!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

AngryGames said:


> I can't even remember how many covers Yoly has done for me.
> 
> full print jacket for my newest novel:
> http://s1280.photobucket.com/user/cormarcovers/media/enforcerfullmock_zpsa3183c47.png.html
> ...


Thanks Travis!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

violarivard said:


> I've been slacking on the bumps, Yoly does all of my covers and they are fantastical.


So glad you're happy with them Viola!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Douglas E Wright said:


> I had many of my covers done or redone recently. I'm very happy with the results and workmanship. I certainly will be back for some more, Yoly!


Thanks Doug!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

RMercer said:


> These are so good, they make me want to write books based on the covers lol! You're really talented, and I'm really excited about this discount section, as I couldn't afford your other prices.


Thank you! Hopefully you find something you like


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

My newest Yoly cover:










Yoly has made three brandy new covers for me now (and edited some older ones). Each time she was great to work with. Highly recommended!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Rocking three new Yoly covers....










I really made it hard on her this time to. I refused to tell her what I wanted.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

Yoly has done all my lovely covers!


----------



## romanticauthor (Apr 17, 2014)

These are gorgeous! I've bookmarked your page.


----------



## Tasha Black (May 28, 2014)

Just got an awesome set of covers for my series in progress.
Yoly was fantastic!
I can't wait to write the next one, just to get another set of amazing covers!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

*Hey guys! Currently running our first giveaway! Prize includes a Custom Book Cover Design. Enter here: http://tinyurl.com/lhpzmya

Good Luck!*​


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

YolyM said:


> Hey guys! Currently running our first giveaway! Prize includes a Custom Book Cover Design. Enter here: http://tinyurl.com/lhpzmya
> 
> Good Luck!


Yay! I just wish I needed another cover right now.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Just wanted to give this a bump. Love Yoly's covers!


----------



## Cora Jane Snow (Dec 19, 2013)

Just wanted to say how happy I am with Yolly's work. Here's the cover to part one of the series she did under my other romance pen name:










Thank you, Yolly! Great job!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys! Big changes happening at the moment. New premades being added along with our new redesigned website!










New site: http://www.cormarcovers.com/

Also, check out our August sale starting on the 1st and ending on the 15th. When you buy 3 regular priced premades you get the 4th one free. Don't miss out on this great deal


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Some new premades! Also, don't forget about our August Sale going on, buy three premades and get the fourth free!


----------



## SomethingClever (Mar 9, 2014)

My pen name's book is out of the adult dungeon thanks to Yoly's cover! I sent an email asking if she could redo the cover and gave her the link to the book on Amazon. Within hours she sent a mock up that was almost perfect right out of the gate. One change later and it was exactly what I wanted.

The best part? Doing other covers in the series will be easy and now I can't wait to write the next short story in the series. If I'd had a title and tagline for it I would have ordered the cover when the first cover was donel.

I've finally added the book to my signature now that it's out of the dungeon. It's the last one (right now) in my signature.


----------



## AisFor (Jul 24, 2014)

Yoly just designed the first two covers of my serial in progress, and did a fantastic job. I gave her a brief describing the feel I wanted, but not the physical look, and the ideas she came up with perfectly matched what I wanted. I couldn't recommend her enough!


----------



## MarcyB (Feb 10, 2013)

I've used Yoly three times and love my covers, too!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Yoly, will you be doing any Christmas themed pre-mades soon?


----------



## EllisaBarr (Apr 22, 2014)

I did my own cover for the first book of my series (_Outage_) but couldn't get the cover for book 2 (_Voyage_) to look right. I spun my wheels until I finally called in Yoly at Cormar Covers to take over. I was extremely specific about what I wanted, and what she sent back was even better than I'd imagined. I'm happy with Yoly's pricing, speed and professionalism, but especially with her artistic eye. Once I figure out my next title, I will be asking her to make a cover for book 3. And then 4. And 5... Thanks Yoly!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Cindy: Glad you're happy with the design! 

Ariana: Thank you for the review! The cover looks great in your sig 

Marcy: So happy you love them!!

Evenstar: I don't usually make season themed premades (although I should lol), but I went ahead and made a few! I might make some more in the next few days, but you can see the ones I've added here:

http://www.cormarcovers.com/#!other/clmi

Ellisa: No problem! Loved creating your cover and can't wait to make the next!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey guys! New premades:










As you can see... lots of red!

I also have a few more custom design spots for next month before I'm completely booked, so if you're in need of a custom design let me know!


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

I'm fighting a losing battle!  Can I have 'Kick' if it's OK for gay romance??


----------



## vrcumming (May 17, 2014)

I recently contacted Yoly at Cormar Covers to make a banner for my Facebook page. I had no idea what I wanted, but pointed her to my current series' page on my website. Yoly crafted a splendid banner lickity-split, and didn't charge me an arm and a leg for it. I'm incredibly satisfied with the job she did and will most definitely be using her services in the future. Thanks so much for a fantastic job!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

In the spirit of the holidays, we're doing a giveaway! Enter for a chance to win a custom ebook design, as well as a print version! Giveaway ends on Dec. 28th, so get those entries in!

http://www.cormarcovers.com/#!contact/cvrh

Also, here's the ebook cover of our last giveaway winner!









​


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bragging on Yoly time agian.

This time I made it hard on Yoly, as I did the artwork myself (no stock photos or etc).  Then I handed her the mess of a psd and said "You are the pro, make this look like a book cover!"

My work is on the left, in case that was not blindingly obvious:










My readers are already telling me it is their favorite cover so far. Thanks Yoly!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

YolyM said:


> In the spirit of the holidays, we're doing a giveaway! Enter for a chance to win a custom ebook design, as well as a print version! Giveaway ends on Dec. 28th, so get those entries in!
> 
> http://www.cormarcovers.com/#!contact/cvrh
> 
> ...


Hi Yoly
Just to let you know that I tried to enter your giveaway, but it leads to a blocked page, at least it does for me and my computer won't let me near it


----------



## Sarah Scribblez (Dec 26, 2013)

For the new series I'm working on this year I wanted professional covers, and contacted Yoly at Cormar Covers with a general idea of what I'd like. The covers are perfect and now I can't wait to finish writing so I can publish them! They'll keep me inspired as I finish writing and editing the series.

Yoly was really fast, and took my idea on board and produced something amazing. I'm so happy!  I'll definitely be getting more covers from Yoly and I can't recommend her highly enough.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Another amazing cover from Yoly!


----------



## Fel Beasley (Apr 1, 2014)

Yoly was extremely fast and professional. I bumbled around with what I wanted, not really sure, and was delivered the perfect cover! I am so happy.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Just a sample of some new premades that have been added to the site!

Also, I'm introducing new custom design packages that will hopefully cater to every writer! I'm currently booking for April/May so get those orders in


----------



## legion (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy moly that was fast!
Just got my new covers for a series in dire need of a makeover. 
Yoly delivered absolutely beautiful work in record time.

Thanks again, Yoly!
Can't wait to put them up.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Been working on some Stepbrother romance books lately. Here are a few:










Also, had the pleasure of redesigning P.G. Allison's Missy the Werecat Series:










I am currently taking orders and promise a fast turn around on your next cover!


----------



## kimdeaton (May 28, 2015)

very nice premades. Would you happen to have any with this model?
http://jasonaaronbaca.deviantart.com


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

I worked with her designing my cover for my first foray into indie publishing and I couldn't be happier with the final product. She nailed each of the revisions exactly as I specified them and got it perfect on the second draft.Incredible work. Highly reccomended.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Excellent work! Bookmarked.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

kimdeaton said:


> very nice premades. Would you happen to have any with this model?
> http://jasonaaronbaca.deviantart.com


Thank you! Unfortunately, not at the moment


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

JV said:


> I worked with her designing my cover for my first foray into indie publishing and I couldn't be happier with the final product. She nailed each of the revisions exactly as I specified them and got it perfect on the second draft.Incredible work. Highly reccomended.


Thank you JV! It was a pleasure working with you 



Sheshenet said:


> Excellent work! Bookmarked.


Thank you  I look forward to working with you!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Phew! Just wrapped up the latest batch of premades. Pretty excited with how these turned out! Any favorites in the bunch?


----------



## Anna_ (Jan 18, 2015)

I've bookmarked this! Great covers and feedback from others.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2015)

Left you a message re: cover on your site. hope you get it.


----------



## JV (Nov 12, 2013)

YolyM said:


> Phew! Just wrapped up the latest batch of premades. Pretty excited with how these turned out! Any favorites in the bunch?


You did a great job. I'm launching my next book on July 6th and will be talking to you after that about a paperback cover for it and the cover for the sequel.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Rubens4tune said:


> Left you a message re: cover on your site. hope you get it.


Uh oh! I don't think I have D: Was it through kboards or email? You can always email me at [email protected]


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

I've worked with Yoly a couple of times. She has some fantastic stuff at great prices. Love these new ones, Yoly!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

*ahem* I just received SEVEN new covers from Yoly...


----------



## Lady Q (Jun 27, 2015)

YolyM said:


> Phew! Just wrapped up the latest batch of premades. Pretty excited with how these turned out! Any favorites in the bunch?


The Fire cover is GORGEOUS! I wish I had a story to go with it. 

Do you mind if I pin it to my "Book Covers to Salivate Over" board?


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

VydorScope said:


> *ahem* I just received SEVEN new covers from Yoly...


Very nice!

Yoly is one of my go-to cover designers. I'm always curb-crawling her covers


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Introducing our brand new website! Featuring a new shopping cart with the option of paying with credit/debit or through PayPal. Also, to celebrate, several premades have been put in sale! Check it out here: http://www.cormarcovers.com/

Let me know what you think of the new design and premade buying feature!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

YolyM said:


> Introducing our brand new website! Featuring a new shopping cart with the option of paying with credit/debit or through PayPal. Also, to celebrate, several premades have been put in sale! Check it out here: http://www.cormarcovers.com/
> 
> Let me know what you think of the new design and premade buying feature!


Yoly, you know I love you, and love your covers. YOu do great work... but your new site when you click on "Premades" you can only see part of the cover until you click on it? Is there a way you can show the whole premade cover in thumbnail so everyone else can see how awesome you are?


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Yoly, you know I love you, and love your covers. YOu do great work... but your new site when you click on "Premades" you can only see part of the cover until you click on it? Is there a way you can show the whole premade cover in thumbnail so everyone else can see how awesome you are?


Lol! Not a fan, huh? Went ahead and made some changes. Hopefully the premade pages are easier to use now. Thanks, Vincent!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Lady Q said:


> The Fire cover is GORGEOUS! I wish I had a story to go with it.
> 
> Do you mind if I pin it to my "Book Covers to Salivate Over" board?


Thank you and sure!


----------



## S. Elliot Brandis (Dec 9, 2013)

Yoly also did the cover for The Pearl Diver...

















I love it so much.


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Yoly did my Letty Whittaker 12-Step Mystery series covers. Had a serious uptick in sales afterwards. Thanks, Yoly! I'll be contacting you soon for a cover for the 5th book, The Lies We Tell.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

YolyM said:


> Lol! Not a fan, huh? Went ahead and made some changes. Hopefully the premade pages are easier to use now. Thanks, Vincent!


Much better!


----------



## MichaelaSC (Sep 14, 2015)

Yoly did a cover for me a while back for a book that I've just now gotten around to publishing, and the sales are already coming in!  I highly recommend buying from her:  she's incredibly easy to work with and extremely talented.  Her designs are beyond professional quality:  they'd stand out in a bookstore window as well as they do in the Kindle Store and they definitely sell books!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

Just checking in to give a HUGE thumbs up to Yoly. I've been sitting on my latest cover for WEEKS whilst the manuscript was prepared. Now it's published, sales are coming in and the cover JUST ROCKS. I love it. Fantastic working with Yoly - I highly recommend her.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Many thanks to Yoly for this cover. It really captures the feel of the story. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you for the mentions guys! Glad to see you all happy with your covers! 

On that note, all premades are currently 30% off! That means there are some premades as low as $17.50  This sale will only run for a limited time, so pick up your next cover soon! I am also taking custom orders with a few slots left.

Been busy working on some really exciting projects. Below are a few covers I've recently worked on that have been published!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Love making designs come together in a series! Here are some recent series sets that I had the pleasure of working on:

Vampire Fantasy series by Phil Tucker









A new contemporary romance spin-off for Stacy Claflin









and another contemporary romance series re-design for Karolyn James









Looking for your own cover design? I still have a few spots open!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Ah ha! I've been having my eye caught over and over by Stacy's new covers! Now I know who made them 

I will be looking for something very similar in the summer, I think I'd better get over to your website to check out the prices on series sets.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

I definitely recommend Yoly. (I do all the time, anyway!) She's wonderful to work with and creates such gorgeous covers. I used to make my own covers, but now I just tell Yoly what I have in mind, and she comes up with something much better.


----------



## TommyHill (Dec 21, 2015)

Yoly absolutely went above and beyond in helping me out with the cover and banner for _Blow Back_. A fast, well-made, and reasonably-priced cover has made me a happy client. I have two more novels coming down the pipe, and I will definitely be contacting Yoly again when they're ready for cover work.

Thank you so much, Yoly!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Showing off some recently completed designs! I have a few spots open, so if you're looking for a cover shoot me an email!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you Evenstar! Look forward to working together 

Love working on your covers Stacy! Thank you for the kind words 

So glad you're happy with your cover Tommy. Looking forward to designing the rest in the series!

_Yoly--a reminder, you must wait seven days for back-to-back posts.  --Betsy_


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Updating this post with some recently completed designs! I am currently taking on new orders, so feel free to shoot me an email before slots fill up!


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

​


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Only a few hours left! Don't miss out on our best sale of the year!


----------



## truc (Apr 2, 2015)

Yoly did a great job on my sci-fi covers! Would highly recommend. She was very flexible about making changes while I made up my mind.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

It feels like it's been 84 years! Finally back with some new premades and to show off some recent custom work. 
Not to forget, premades are on sale for as low as $15!

Taking on new orders as we speak, so let me know if you're looking for a new cover 

New Premades:









Custom:







​


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello! Long time no see Kboarders 

I thought I should share Cormar Cover's Cyber Monday sale with you all! This year the savings are even bigger on cover and series packages. Don't miss the chance to be guaranteed a spot on my schedule and get an amazing deal!



Also, sharing some recent custom cover projects I've been working on


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

*Hello! Wanted to let you all know about Cormar's current promo! For just a limited time with the purchase of two covers, receive the third cover FREE!!! You can find some of the details about the promo below, but please feel free to email me with any questions. Looking forward to working with you all! 

The (3) covers do not need to be in the same series, but must be ordered/purchased together.
Regular 15% series discount does not apply to promo orders.
All 3 covers must fall under the same pricing tier (for more pricing info visit Cormar's site: http://www.cormarcovers.com/pricing-1/)
Promo will only last from March 20 - April 14, 2018.
Simply email me at [email protected] and mention where you saw the promo to book your spot!*​


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everyone! It's been a while, thought I should post with some recent covers I've worked on! If you're looking for an affordable cover designer who's worked with many authors, please shoot me an email and let's discuss your upcoming book cover


----------



## MajesticMonkey (Sep 3, 2013)

Having worked a few times with Yoly from Cormar Covers, I highly recommend her.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

MajesticMonkey said:


> Having worked a few times with Yoly from Cormar Covers, I highly recommend her.


Thank you so much for the recommendation!!


----------



## manicmincer (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes, Yoly's legit.  Her stuff is so good, she responds quickly and turnaround time is reasonable.  Probably she's undercharging too LOL.


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello! It's been a while since I posted but I wanted to show off some recent Romance premades posted  I am also currently taking on new custom design orders, so if you're interested send me an email. Would love to discuss!








http://www.cormarcovers.com/romance


----------



## YolyM (Jul 15, 2013)

*Hi everyone, long time no see! I'm back with a new 24 hour cover mock event! For a limited time, I'm guaranteeing to send your first cover mock in 24 hours or less after receiving your form. Your mock will be a high quality design that aims to perfectly fit your story and vision! If for any reason I am unable to complete your mock in that time frame, receive your final cover file 50% off  Contact me if you're looking to get a cover done quickly, affordably, and professionally. My email is [email protected]*










Also, showing off some new premades just added to the site! Let me know what specific genres you guys would like me to work on for new premades, feedback is always appreciated!








​


----------

